# Micromax A111 Canvas Doodle



## quagmire (May 14, 2013)

Specs:

5.3-inch capacitive touchscreen display

Android 4.1.2 (Jelly Bean)

Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8225Q processor (1.2 GHz Quad-core ARM Cortex-A5, Adreno 203)

2100 mAh battery

512MB RAM, 

8MP Autofocus Camera with dual LED Flash

4GB internal memory​

*www.gizbot.com/img/2013/05/14-micromax-a111-canvas-doodle.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Specs:
> 
> 5.3-inch capacitive touchscreen display
> 
> ...



Crazyness


----------



## Prime_Coder (May 14, 2013)

4GB internal memory , expandable ?


----------



## quagmire (May 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Crazyness



Yep.. Grand Quattro's cheaper local cousin.. 



Prime_Coder said:


> 4GB internal memory , expandable ?



Only 1.22 GB available to user, expandable to 32 GB


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 14, 2013)

Another sh!t phone from MMX


----------



## Empirial (May 14, 2013)

Is this MMX Doodle free with Maggi Noodle?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 14, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Is this MMX Doodle free with Maggi Noodle?


Yeah*


Note :- conditions applied.


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

@serpent stop quoting images

@MMX stop launching stupid phones and work on your fu(king A.S.S (After Sales Service) which is horribly fu(ked up.
@empirial "Bhai yeh itne bhi kaabil ni jo ki aap ya me isse maggi ke saath free me diye jaye. Isme Nestle Maggi walon ki zyada badnaami hogi".


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2013)

looks like Micromax is aiming for the cheapest quadcore mobile in market after their Canvas Viva failed.


----------



## Empirial (May 14, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> @serpent stop quoting images
> 
> @MMX stop launching stupid phones and work on your fu(king A.S.S (After Sales Service) which is horribly fu(ked up.
> @empirial "Bhai yeh itne bhi kaabil ni jo ki aap ya me isse maggi ke saath free me diye jaye. Isme Nestle Maggi walon ki zyada badnaami hogi".



@shreymittal LOL....BTW I read somewhere that Micromax is going to produce a Bhojpuri movie "Saiyan Ki Naiyan Mein Papaiya", is it true?


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

Empirial said:


> @shreymittal LOL....BTW I read somewhere that Micromax is going to produce a Bhojpuri movie "Saiyan Ki Naiyan Mein Papaiya", is it true?



If they were to produce a movie they would named it "Canvas ke mann me lagi Aag" or "Canvas ke sath jungle me mungle" 
It might be true you know this is India and anything is possible here..But cannot comment on MMX movie because "Yeh ek alag movie hogi bilkul hi alag aur aap isse kissi bhi Bhojpuri movie se compare ni krr payenge isse dekhne ke baad kyunki isse dekhne ke baad aap andhe (blind) ho jayenge" 

Is it true : A BIG NO..


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

First I was like "wah, micromax sudar gaya",they are now using Qualcomm, then I saw it's a A5


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2013)

^Would you buy a micromax phone, if it uses Qualcomm SD 800 but priced at 20k ?
See even if MMX invests into a premium phone, no one will buy.. so they make these crap low end phones for the "general noob" audience
and i have to say, they are kicking Sammy's ass by doing so


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

I have to agree on that they are giving tough competition to Samsung. But would you buy a MMX @6K instead of Galaxy Y (S5360) @5.5K in terms of A.S.S and reliability??


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2013)

Say that to the thousands of people already buying it..
Besides, it is this tough competition that keeps prices of international manufacturers at bay..
The Galaxy quattro was specifically priced to take on MMX A116..


> in terms of A.S.S and reliability??


and to answer your question, i wouldnt buy a MMX even if it had SD 800 and priced at 20k


----------



## Empirial (May 15, 2013)

The next MMX will be a Music Phone known as Micromax Canvas NB (Nach Basanti) with 15.2 Channel Speakers endorsed by the great Anu Malik


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

^ Well If you see in the sub 10k Android Phone market, Brands like Huawei,Lava Xolo are doing much better business than Samsung or sony


----------



## ZTR (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> I have to agree on that they are giving tough competition to Samsung. But would you buy a MMX @6K instead of Galaxy Y (S5360) @5.5K in terms of A.S.S and reliability??



Yes if the MMX phone has a WVGA screen,dual core CPU and 512 mb ram
(Aka A89)

Seriously Y is just a joke


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2013)

Empirial said:


> The next MMX will be a Music Phone known as Micromax Canvas NB (Nach Basanti) with 15.2 Channel Speakers endorsed by the great Anu Malik



dafuk, you serious ??


Anyways, see it's the indian mentality.. Even if MMX makes a really premium phone, we wouldnt buy it and in the end, MMX would be at a huge loss..
The company doesnt have funding like samsung does and one failed premium product will be devastating for them.. They are aware of this, thats why you see them flooding the lower end markets only
BTW I just found out that MMX is the only indian company that has a R&D department.. Even Lava XOLO doesnt have one.. Maybe, just maybe they could make their own phones in the future


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

But I wouldn't Galaxy Y was my first android and i respect that phone because the screen was butter smooth and served my all needs till last month when i sold it for 3.5K


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

Empirial said:


> The next MMX will be a Music Phone known as Micromax Canvas NB (Nach Basanti) with 15.2 Channel Speakers endorsed by the great Anu Malik



And imagine rickshaw wala listening "ek garam chai ki piyali ho"


----------



## Empirial (May 15, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> dafuk, you serious ??


No 



shreymittal said:


> And imagine rickshaw wala listening "ek garam chai ki piyali ho"


And Unchi hai Building!!!


----------



## theterminator (May 15, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> dafuk, you serious ??
> 
> 
> *Anyways, see it's the indian mentality.. Even if MMX makes a really premium phone, we wouldnt buy it and in the end, MMX would be at a huge loss..*
> ...



I disagree there, MMX phones are selling only because of Indian mentality especially the middle class. MMX's message , say with Canvas , is if you can get almost all the features of a 30k phone at the price of 10k then why wouldn't you want to save your money. Premium brands like Samsung, Sony, LG, Apple, HTC release their flagship models but because Indian telecom companies don't offer subsidised phones , not many people buy these simply because either they don't have the money or are of the opinion that it's not a good idea to invest such huge amounts only for a mobile phone. 

On the thread: 4GB is really stupid. But I think in Canvas 3D, your memory card can act as Internal Storage then may be this one also has that feature. And yeah 512MB RAM is low.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> See even if MMX invests into a premium phone, no one will buy.. so they make these crap low end phones for the "general noob" audience



if they take A110 and slap in another 512MB without increasing the price a lot of people will be excited by this. instead they degraded the Canvas lineup.



Nerevarine said:


> The Galaxy quattro was specifically priced to take on MMX A116..



though unlikely but i feel same. wonder world's No.1 smartphone brand being feeling competition from India's 2nd most famous smartphone brand.


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

People will easily fall for A111.
Micromax thrives on people's noobness..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 15, 2013)

Well, day-by-day MMX degarde their phone models. They started following Samsung's business model, it seems. At any day, with my right mind, i will not buy MMX phone. May be if i turn into zombie i will buy(But why a zombie need a phone?).


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2013)

^ *Micromax Canvas A123 ZMB *(zombies edition)..
Expect it, furious gamer


----------



## furious_gamer (May 15, 2013)

^^ It should be named like, Micromax Z111 Canvas Zombies Edition. It will eat the brain out of your friends..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 15, 2013)

I want these guys to prosper. 'Nuff of European and American shyt. *_*


----------



## furious_gamer (May 15, 2013)

@NVIDIAGeek The problem is, these will not prosper to a level you expect them to be, cause of their stupid marketing tactics. Sell mobile for cheap, with not having quality in the product. All they want is to rip the money from people, when you have a chance and put it in their pocket, w/o even bothering about A.S.S.

Till they gave these kinda thoughts, MMX will not climb up the ladder. Sooner or later, people will realize this is some a$$shole company and they will go out of business.


----------

